# 650B / ZS44 - ZS56 - Was fahrt Ihr?



## DocThrasher (25. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Steuersatz der taugt, muss aber nicht gleich Chris King sein.

Ich dachte an HOPE:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34891/


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/ZS56-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34908/

Taugen die Steuersätze von HOPE etwas? 

Gabel: BOS AM - 27.5 - 160mm

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Danke im Voraus!!

Greetz


----------



## DocThrasher (29. März 2015)

Schreibfaul? ;-P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (30. März 2015)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Steuersatz der taugt, muss aber nicht gleich Chris King sein.
> 
> ...




Mit einem Steuersatz von Hope machst du sicher nix verkehrt.
Oft ist es so, dass man die Lager einzeln nachkaufen kann. Keine Ahnung wie es bei Hope aussieht. 
Wenn sie irgendwann rauh laufen, Lager ersetzen, fertig.


----------

